# Kubota RTV900 --cab DEAL!



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Found this ad from the link on another forum, thought some of you might be interested.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-atv-parts-trailer-accessories/st-catharines/kubota-rtv-stow-n-go-cabs/1032700295?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

One member just got one, & has pics. Some other members from that forum are in process of getting them now. I can pm the link to that forum if anybody wants it.


----------

